# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  ictel

## Chatmaster

Has anybody heard about ictel? Well if you decide to join my code is 4587 lol



> Fixed line calls from 10c per minute 
> Mobile calls from 10c per minute 
> You save more than 70% on phone calls 
> Keep your present contract and number 
> 5 000 toll free minutes per month for iCTel to iCTel calls


It looks like a network marketing scheme of some sorts. But if this is for real, well... I think it is worth smiling about! If not, I can't see how you can loose!

----------


## IanF

" Dew to the extreme load this site is experiencing we need to upgrade the resources allocated"
From their website I see they know how to spell :EEK!:

----------


## Chatmaster

I do not think they had a clue how successful their product/promotion would be. Guess they got caught off guard, lol

----------


## Dave A

I tried the link earlier and got a 404 error.

At those rates, it certainly looks worth a closer look. The bottom end of the scale will be off-peak, of course. Be nice to look at the full tarif card.

I hope it isn't some sort of a scam deal - there was one a while ago. People signed up and paid money, and then the *real* Telkom/cellphone bills arrived. I can't remember all the details. 

Not saying it's the case here, though.

----------


## Chatmaster

Well, if I was a ahole internet marketer looking for email addresses to spam, I would use a similar tactic to obtain those email addresses. However, I wouldn't have the domain name registered in my name...
The owner seems to be:
Rainier Venter
24 Spekboom Str.,JEFFREYS BAY
rainierAT123websites.co.za
http://co.za/cgi-bin/whois.sh?Domain=ictel&Enter=Enter

----------


## Chatmaster

They seem to be back live again...

----------


## Dave A

The next question - how is it done?

Here are the rates:
iCtel to iCtel calls: As low as 10c per minuteiCtel to Telkom: 60c per minute flat rateiCtel to Vodacom/MTN/CellC/Virgin: R1.60 minute flat rateTelkom to iCtel: 60c minute flat rateVodacom/MTN/CellC/Virgin to iCtel: Normal rates as per your provideriCtel text message: 1 cent per message

----------


## Dave A

Has anyone that signed up for this got any news. I'm curious as to whether Ictel is up and running yet.

----------


## wiec

I HAVE SENT THEM THE REQUESTED MONEY AND ARE YET TO RECEIVE POSITIVE FEEDBACK FROM THEM OR TO BE ABLE TO MAKE ANY KIND OF CALLS....AND I HAVE AN IDEA THAT I'M NOT THE ONLY 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

I WILL ADVISE ALL OF YOU OUT THERE WHO ARE THINKING ABOUT SENDING THAM...WHO EVER THEY ARE, MONEY TO HANG ON...........I WILL LET YOU KNOW ON THIS SITE IF IT'S FINALLY GOING TO WORK OR IF THEY RAN OF WITH MY AND OTHER PEOPLE'S MONEY........

I SO HOPE THAT THEY ARE LEGIT, FOR WE SURE NEED CHEAPER CALLS IN S/A

THIS FAR, NO ANSWER AND NO!!!!! CALLS

----------


## wiec

WELL, I HAVE PHONED 3 DEGREE, AND HOPEFULLY THEY WILL BE ABLE TO FIND OUT WHAT WE ALL WANT TO KNOW

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for the updates, Wiec.

----------


## Chatmaster

I understand that Vox telecom are offering something similar now. They do however have a very stupid way of registering Grrrrrrrrr, so you will not find me registering soon. I did business with Datapro so I think that VOX can be trusted.

----------


## omni

I'm registered 2 months now but could not make 1 call yet.

----------


## omni

> I HAVE SENT THEM THE REQUESTED MONEY AND ARE YET TO RECEIVE POSITIVE FEEDBACK FROM THEM OR TO BE ABLE TO MAKE ANY KIND OF CALLS....AND I HAVE AN IDEA THAT I'M NOT THE ONLY 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> I WILL ADVISE ALL OF YOU OUT THERE WHO ARE THINKING ABOUT SENDING THAM...WHO EVER THEY ARE, MONEY TO HANG ON...........I WILL LET YOU KNOW ON THIS SITE IF IT'S FINALLY GOING TO WORK OR IF THEY RAN OF WITH MY AND OTHER PEOPLE'S MONEY........
> 
> I SO HOPE THAT THEY ARE LEGIT, FOR WE SURE NEED CHEAPER CALLS IN S/A
> 
> THIS FAR, NO ANSWER AND NO!!!!! CALLS


You are not the only 1

----------


## omni

> You are not the only 1


I'm registered at ictel for all most 2 months now and could not make 1 call but the test call.

----------


## John Maklei

Hi guys, I'm new at this site and this was the first time I came across it. I must say I was really surprised when I saw that you guys are not coming right with the iCTel service! I have been registered for about 3 months now. I first built up my income network code a bit in the pre launch phase (which is growing more and more by the day!)  and now I have become a paying member and am also using the service!! 

 I have had a few problems with the service but I do think that any company has growing pains and little hic ups especially in the beginning. I was upset about this never the less, but yesterday they really surprised me when the announced that they are having a three month free period!! In these three months everybody can use the service-TOTALLY FREE!!!

If that doesn't give them credibility I don't know what will convince you guys. This shows me that they are not only interested in making money, but actually are cutting all there profits for the next three months just so that they can give there customers a great service at the end of the day. 

If anybody is interested and wants to join or read a bit more on this. Please click on this link!!  

www.ictel.co.za

----------


## Dave A

> In these three months everybody can use the service-TOTALLY FREE!!!


Including calls to cellphones?

----------


## John Maklei

Yes, you can make calls to cellphones (from your computer or cellphone) as well. However these rates are a little more (iCTel to other cellphone networks). Their rates are still a lot cheaper than other service providers though. Through iCTel I can make calls to my other service providers for R1.40 per minute (flat rate), where as with my service provider I pay over three rand per minute if I call from my Vodacom number to e.g Cell C. I'm definitely saving at least half of the normal rate!(plus if I call my girlfriend that is also using the service-its free!) 

You only have to purchase the iCTel airtime if you want to make calls from iCTel to other service providers. And that is the only cost you will have for the next three months! The monthly subscription is not going to be charged for three months! If you would like I can give you the info on how to do this, as I have been in contact with support and have all the details. I'm definitely in on this for my personal savings- and a little for the cash as well!(please join with my referral number-21772!)  so if anyone is interested please join with my referral link! Or just click on this click for more info!

----------


## Dave A

How is this different to Skype and Skype Out?

----------


## John Maklei

The main difference between iCTel and Skype is regarding the call rates. Skypesâ local calls (Skype to land line) are more expensive than iCTel, they charge an estimate 80c per minute where iCTel offers calls from iCTel to a land line for only 50c per minute. Skype charges an estimated R2,16 for a call placed from Skype to a cell phone on a different network where iCTel only charges R1,40 per minute. iCTel to iCTel calls are free as well as Skype. However, with iCTel you get 5000 free minutes that you can use between iCTel members within as iCspot 	AND you can also make a income for referring people to the service where Skype does not offer such earnings.

Here are the exact skype costs which I downloaded from their website:
South Africa (ZAR) 0.629 
South Africa - Mobile (ZAR) 2.161 
South Africa-Cape Town (ZAR) 0.629 
South Africa-Johannesburg (ZAR) 0.629

 :Smile:  I love giving you guys all the info- but PLEASE register under my referral number in return!!! (remember its 21772)

----------


## Dave A

> I love giving you guys all the info- but PLEASE register under my referral number in return!!!


John - please set up a signature for that sort of stuff.

----------


## lui007

> I'm registered at ictel for all most 2 months now and could not make 1 call but the test call.


Hi Everyone.
I saw that some of you guys have been having problems with calling with the iCTel service.

Luckily I'm quite *(Super) technical and have had experience with VOIP as well as MLM and entrepreneurial activity in the past so it only took me a hour or so to get up and running and start building my *potential Income Network.

I believe iCTel could make it a bit easier to use and apparently they are doing so by bringing out a SMS registration process soon...


I have iCTel service running using the ictel Desktop client:


but I prefer X-lite from Counterpath if I'm using iCTel from my PC/ Mac.



The Service is running on my (Quite old) Nokia:
Looking forward to iCTel release of the Mobile phone software (Branded version of Fring which is pre-configured)


using these details (sniffed):



Another really interesting thing that iCTel seems to be doing is trying to launch public Wifi spots branded as iCSpots where users can connect using their Mobile phone (if it has wifi) or laptops...

This is similar to what a "The Cloud" is doing in London which is awesome. Enough said. It just all depends on the execution and quality of the service.

Business wise iCTel makes sense:
People are sick and tired of expensive telecom in SA.The technology is there to be exploited, finallyThe Demand is definitely thereVOIP is a hot topic, and everyone wants to make a success with MLM due to the amazing benefits it has above more traditional business opportunities.Nothing to loose, if the service doesn't live up to the standards you cancel your subscription.

I have been using Skype for ages (even before it was called Skype...) but Fring with SIP (like iCTel) offers a lot more flexibility and compatibility, not even to mention hardware compatibility...basically Skype doesn't play well with others.

I have not had the opportunity to speak to anyone who has had a business iCSpot installation, but would be interested in seeing some pictures of the access points used.


I will put some more screenshots, instructions and video clips once I receive the iCTel Mobile software.

www.myiCTel.co.cc

Hope this helps a bit. its obviously in my interest if iCTel succeeds so that my downline can get motivated, tell their friends / colleagues and get some profit sharing going by paid subscriptions (either consumer or commerial subscriptions).

If you haven't joined for free yet, and would like to test the service for free until end of August 2008, you can use my reference ID: 11405 at www.ictel.co.za

----------


## Dave A

Thanks Lui, that looks interesting. Any chance you can look at those broken image paths, though?

----------


## wiec

I think I was 1 of the first to join these people, and still can't make a call!
yes, it looks like they try to get things going, but surely, should you be ready when you want to start ur business?
growing pains should prevent ur clients from using ur product!
I would love for one of you guys to phone me from your ictel number, I have it on my laptop and use 3g, but the echo is far worse than when u shout in the mountains and listen to ur own echos; as for the phone, well, I got a htc touch, but don't think I can use it, nope!!!

tried to phone my ictel number, doesn't work...so where does this all lead to?
6 months have past, and still I'm not able to use it....and no, technology works the same for everybody, we don't have to understand it in order for it to work!!!

they gave 3 free months....what a joke, if I can't use the system

----------


## lui007

Hi Dave

I've tested my post from a few different machines and I can see the images in my post with no problem:

http://lh4.ggpht.com/Louis.Slabbert/...iCTel_call.JPG

Alternatively you can view the higher resolution image at:

----------


## lui007

Hi Wiec

I agree with you on the following points:

1) We shouldn't need to understand it in order for it to work

My understanding is that the iCTel technical team is implementing the SMS download process which allows you to type in your mobile number (+2782.....), receive a SMS and easily download the mobile client that is pre-configured with their VoiP service settings. This would make it possible for people with no knowledge of the technology or even computers to quickly get it up and running and call other ictel people or normal landlines and mobiles.

I also feel their documentation could be a lot better, that is why I started www.myictel.co.cc -> I had a lot of people asking how to set it up etc...

Feel free to follow my instructions for runninng it on X-lite software (which is a great VOIP client that works better than the ictel supplied client and it is free as well)


2) "growing pains should prevent ur clients from using ur product"
There is a bit of a "Economies of scale" problem here, I believe they wanted to run the pre-launch simply to entice the market place, to see how viable their idea was. I read somewhere, I think on moneyweb comment that their website was unresponsive due to too much people trying to visit it... It seems that they have subsequently had to massively increase their IT infrastructure to accommodate the demand.

Now, regarding your tech problems:

HTC touch -> Yes it is compatible:
http://www.ictel.co.za/content/view/49/151/

Echo -> 
*On the computer:*
If you are hearing echo I strongly suggest you buy yourself a pair of cheap or expensive earphones, any earphones. 
I seen people shy away from any internet voice software for years until I let them try it with earphones on. Almost always completely kills the echo, oh yes, also ask the person on the other side to do the same. (nothing fancy needed)

*Mobile phone :*
On the mobile phone you should not hear echo since your speaker is near your ear.
You might get a short delay if you are calling international though.

--> Calling yourself?
Quoting wiec:
"tried to phone my ictel number, doesn't work."

To test this I presume you had two laptops or computers:

One logged in as the test account or another ictel number.
The other logged in as your ictel number.

This should work. 

I have had people call their own ictel number while logged in with that number. 
This would be the same as trying to call your landline number from your landline, which also won't work. (Thats just life I guess)

Hope it's helpful.Any other problems, please ask. 

The iCTel support helpdesk has been quite reliable as well when it came to registering my number and my initial questions about airtime purchasing etc.


3) "what a joke, if I can't use the system":

Unfortunately this might turn out to be the case. 
People didn't have any thing to complain about while they were still in pre-launch (as they specifically said its just a pre-launch), but now that they have some software available, it was to be made really easy (without my intervention required) for the users to download to PC / Mobile phone, open and start calling.

If they do succeed in doing this I can see it growing bigger than mxit, and imagine the profit sharing that could occur then.

I would also like to see more profit sharing in the sales of the VOIP airtime that is coming through the company sip.voipstream.co.za (which is a supplier to iCTel)

Additionally I believe they could provide more info upfront about their home installations of iCSpots (which are home wifi-router configured with iCTel I understand)

----------


## Dave A

Louis, it might be response time-out issue. I've tried a hard refresh and that didn't work. It was only when I pulled the image separately that I didn't time out - so it's there, it's just not initialising fast enough.

As external images, perhaps they are being hosted on a slow responding server?

----------


## lui007

Hi Guys (and girls)

I thought you would be interested as there were so many questions on this forum regarding the iCTel software and service.

The cellphone software has now been released:

If you are a member you can download directly from your phone (no computer required whohoo!) by visiting wap.ictel.co.za
(imaging the impact this will make to people who don't have a computer)

Additionally they have introduces a few more services which you also don't need a computer for, or even a mobile phone for that matter.
www.myictel.co.cc

 :Smile:

----------


## wiec

Good day to all!!

Yes, it looks like Ictel is finally working through their problems, and I was able to make a couple of calls, (with some bad connection, but I believe it will improve)!

There is something things that bother me though;

I received a sms telling me that I need to send them a sms to get the info for my mobile phone, with r5 in brackets...now what does that mean....was it a mistake....maybe...however, the rest of the sms's I received was correct...R5... SO THAT i KNOW IT COST r5, (VERY EXPENSIVE); but now I have to continue, because I already sent the first and want the software!

My question; WHY DO THEY GO TO THESE KIND OF LENGTHS TO HIDE THEIR COST???

However, I let it be after not getting an answer at all from any of them!!!!!

A couple of days ago I decided to jeck my caal cost...if it is indeed R1-40 to a mobile with 2c/minute for my data!!!!

This is my findings;

AND I TRIED TO GET AN ANSWER FROM THEM, BUT I GUESS YOU KNOW WHAT THEIR RESPONDS WERE.....TOTAL SILENCE......

Just before I give you the cost.... I had a problem locking into this site, (and for the record; IT DOESN'T COST A CENT TO BE PART OF IT; The owners came back to me within an hour or so, sorted it out, and here I am!!!!! and all that for no money.....WHY THEN IF THE REST OF THE WORLD CAN GIVE A SERVICE TO THEIR CLIENTS, WHY NOT Ictel?????????????????????????????????????????????  ???

AND THEY WANT OUR MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Call on the 22/07/08  23 sec = 0.3833333 minutes; cost for the 23 sec = 0.7781; so the cost devided by the time; 0.7781/0.3833333 = R2-03 (YES, R2!!!!!! WAY OF THE R1-40).

Another call 144 sec = 2.4 min / cost R4.6687 = R1-95 (WAY OF THE R1-40)

Another call 1282 sec = 21.366666 min / cost R41-63 = R1-95 (WAY OFFFFFF!!!!)

I would love to know what the rest of you pay for your calls!!!!!!

WE BELIEVE TO EASILY!!!!

That being said, I hope they deliver on what they promised, because we need cheaper caals!!!!!

----------


## Dave A

I was very pleased to see you had got logged in here OK, Wiec.

Great to have you back and giving the scoop.

----------


## lui007

Hey wiec

Good work on determining the data cost... for your usage on your network.

I believe it differs quite a bit between cellphone networks in SA.

I would love to be able to provide my data cost, but in reality it is nothing at all when calling a iCTel number.
The quality of the call was brilliant on my side (both from my computers at home and from my mobile/cellphone, maybe reception plays a role (or heaven forbid, the cellphone network shape the data...)

This is because I am on a Â£7.50 add-on on my mobile phone contract (I'm in London for the next year or so...) which gives me unlimited data usage from my mobile phone (fair usage applies) when out and about.

At Home I either use the X-Lite software (configured with icTel service) on my iMac or the X-Lite or iCTel softphone on my Dell laptops.

If you have a wifi enabled cellphone
 you could connect through your work wireless internet and basically only pay for the ictel-to-landline/cellphone minutes. (I should just go out and get one really..)

Seems iCTel with the iCSpots would like to setup something similar to the BT Openzone Cloud here in London

If iCTel succeeds in this then a proposed R79 isn't too bad at all if you can find and use these spots to call from when in need. (possibly only VOIP data traffic will be allowed through these iCspots or maybe not...)

R5 for the SMS (that is a bit high isn't it), I still have my Fring, configured with iCTel service settings as you can't SMS to these 5 digit numbers between countries...


Thanks for the info Wiec!

----------


## wiec

Tue, Jul 29 2008 3:06pm 
Hi
I made a call to a mobile phone last week and the cost came to R1-90/minute, can you please help me to understand how this works and what the call cost is, because your website said R1-40 + 2c for the internet provider?

No news yet on the Htc touch phones?

Thanks 
Thu, Jul 31 2008 12:26pm 
It is this kind of behaviour that not only makes myself to think that something is not right.....PLEASE ANSWER ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHY WERE MY CALLS SO EXPENSIVE 
Mon, Aug 4 2008 12:04pm - 
What were the dates that you made the expensive calls on? (R1.90) I want to check in on it and give you credit for them. (airtime credit) 
Mon, Aug 4 2008 12:45pm 
22/7 and 23/7

1 was R2-04 and the other 2 R1-94

Don't know why I have to check!!!!!

that mean 1000s have paid the same, but because they didn't check, they got over charged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT A WAY TO DO BUSINESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Mon, Aug 4 2008 4:31pm - 
I am pleased to tell you that I have credit your account with R14.80 I hope everything is in order. I just want to thank you for pointing out the human mistake that was made and I hope that you have a lovely day! 
Mon, Aug 4 2008 8:10pm 
Can you please tell me what kind of assurance do I have that that will not happen again!!
and that it didn't happen to other people!!!

any news on the htc touch phone

Thank and enjoy ur day! 
Tue, Aug 5 2008 11:46am - 
We can try our best not to let this happen again and we do rely on the public to help us in such a matter but we are looking carefully to it not happening, please accept our apologies.
The htc and other phones will be compatible not later then the end of this week, our people are working very hard to make it work. 
Thank you for your patients! 

CHECK YOUR BILLS MONTHLY!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dave A

Human error on what I would expect to be automated billing? 
Are call values calculated manually?  :Confused:

----------


## lui007

I've implemented a similar VOIP system before just for internal use (without the SIP external calling configuration options) and can assure you that it is not manual billing... 

That would not make sense.. obviously... the only manual part is the initial and ongoing configuration and the database management. (which will always be prone to human mistakes...)

It might be that what is meant by human error is possibly:

1) someone has coded the database entry incorrectly (in a lookup table for the specific area price) (human error), 

2) a configurations file was changed  to be incorrect (human error), 

3) the webservice used between the different clusters or callback service to provide the SIP service had a error (human error for not spotting it earlier)

Good thing about the refund though... 
too bad they can't refund your frustration... (shouting/typing in CAPITALS letters could grossly affect your mood)

If you guys are really interested how VOIP it work (or how to setup a Asterix gateway), which is a lot tougher that you might think...Best left to the ISP's...
checkout: http://revision3.com/systm/asterisk/


It seems that you guys at least are getting responses from iCTel, 

much better customer service than the www.southafricahouse.com !!!- 

who didn't even know they passport application system was down for three weeks... I had to play private detective to finally get the developers private number and call him up... just a silly domain-name mistake... hardcoded... eisch...
but now they aren't even answering emails / faxes or telephones anymore.... and its the 4th most visited website by South Africans... (there's my rant for the day)

----------


## Dave A

This has got to be the second time this week I've proved too subtle. I passed a crack about a particular web bot on vB.com the other day and it just flew right over their heads.

*I* thought a bot crawling the same thread 45 000 times over 30 days was *obviously* a bit extreme, but they reckoned their bot was just "precocious."

Maybe I need to get into rant mode a bit more often.

----------


## wiec

I am very hapy to report that it looks like things are finally on tract!!!!!

I made a phone call to a friend in canada, the sound on both sides were perfect, and I am really happy to confirm that this is why I joined ictel right in the beginning.....to get this kind of charges......

I am really pleased and trust that things will stay like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## oosie

Hi, I have registerd with iCTel, and can make calls from my mobile as well as my PC, and the cost that I work out is exactely  as they sad, iCTel to Telkom 0,50c/second billing and iCTel to mobile R 1,40c/second billing.

I have also phoned to other iCTel users and depending on your data package the cost I have a data bundle of 500meg for R 189, that works out to 0,37c per meg and with iCtel it works out 0,0756c per minute of data to call

----------


## Ictel Midrand

> Has anybody heard about ictel? Well if you decide to join my code is 4587 lol
> 
> It looks like a network marketing scheme of some sorts. But if this is for real, well... I think it is worth smiling about! If not, I can't see how you can loose!


Ictel has new products. GSM calls to all networks @ 90c per min from this desktop wireless phone. 8 hrs talk time. No contract. Own the phone and have a set rate. 

For more info go to www.icte.bigbig.com (Midrand Agency)

To join via sms (@R5) send message to 36384 no joining fees fro clients, but huge benefits!
Reg#206

----------

